#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Η αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ παρεμβαίνει και απαιτεί

## Xάρης

1. *Ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη για όλους* τους συναδέλφους, ανεξάρτητα με το αν έχουν ενημερότητα ή όχι με περίοδο χάριτος 3-5 έτη σε όσους έχουν αδυναμία πληρωμής εισφορών, εναλλακτικά να μπορούν να πληρώνουν εισφορές μόνο του ΚΥΤ.

2. Άμεση υλοποίηση της κυβερνητικής δέσμευσης για την *ελεύθερη επιλογή ασφαλιστικής κατηγορίας* από τους συναδέλφους.

3. Διερεύνηση από το ΤΕΕ, της δυνατότητα *ίδρυσης ταμείου επαγγελματικής ασφάλισης*

4. *Επιστροφή των αποθεματικών του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ* μέσα από τη μεταφορά δημόσιας περιουσίας ή δικαιωμάτων εκμετάλλευσής της, στο ταμείο.
 Η δημόσια περιουσία που θα αποδοθεί στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πρέπει να αξιοποιηθεί με βάση τη διεθνή πρακτική. Η αξιοποίησή της θα συμβάλει τόσο στην αύξηση του κύκλου εργασιών των συναδέλφων όσο και στην αύξηση του ΑΕΠ.

5. *Διαφύλαξη του κλάδου εγγυοδοσίας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ*, που είναι το οξυγόνο των μικρομεσαίων εργοληπτικών επιχειρήσεων

*Πηγή:* Ενημερωτικό δελτίο ΤΕΕ

----------

